# Ghostly Footsteps for 2013



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

This year PlainfieldDan and I worked on creating the lighted ghostly footsteps for our yards. We decided to do a mechanical (steampunk style) version rather than using an electronic circuit or prop controller. We built a cam wheel on a rotisserie motor that rotated around clicking a series of micro switches which would light the footsteps. The whole setup was sized to fit inside a large waterproof NEMA enclosure.



















For the foot steps, we decided to just cut panels of plexiglass and paint negative image silhouettes of the shoe prints on rather than trying to cut out the actual shoe shape.










Instead of using individual LEDs, we bought a roll of the waterproof 5050 green LED strips and cut a length that we just glued and taped to one edge of the plexiglass. Simplified wiring and a lot less soldering. Then we just strung 250' of wire from the cam/NEMA box out through the yard and connected up all the individual steps.










I need to go over some more of the edges with additional paint as the LEDs are really bright and any slight scratch or thin area in the paint and the light shined through. But over all, the project came out great and was a big hit in my display this year.

Short video of the foot steps at night in the yard


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Great alternate solution. This project is still on my "to do" list.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a great effect! The approach to making the footprints is very clever.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I would love to see the final result in action.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Mattimus said:


> I would love to see the final result in action.


there is a youtube link at the bottom showing the steps at night.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks so effective!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool approach, mechanism and effect!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

On my looksee list.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Well..that's cool....!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

They did a great job on these. They looked phenomenal!!! Great engineering and effect.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

really nice!! love the simpler approach- very effective.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Get a little low-laying fog and you've got a creepy graveyard there!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

video! we need video!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

wandererrob said:


> video! we need video!


There's a link to the video in the first post, but here it is again:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I like your new interpretation, it works very well! Nice and spooky. I would so love to do these some day.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Nice!!! Looks like Mr Ghost is taking a walk amongst the tombstones....very effective.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work! Looks really cool. This would make a great how-to.


----------

